# Cycles of Famous Heros - BRAD PITT



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

*Cycles of Famous Heros - BRAD PITT		*


  						 						 		  						 						 		 		Everybody know the  famous protagonist of the great movie ???  Troy.  Of course, he is Bratt Pitt. This man had to improve his  body  for this  role. Do you like his body?  He  gained 8 kilograms of lean mass  durring 12 weeks. He cutted his body excelent too.  How has he done it?   Change your body??? We have ???Achiles cycles??? for you.  Our customers who  use this cycle gained 6-8 kilograms quality lean mass which keep gains.







*HIS CYCLE:*
*50MG WINSTROL STANOBOLIC A DAY 1-8 WEEKS
50MG ANAVAR -OXANABOLIC A DAY   1-8 WEEKS
50MG TURANABOLIC A DAY               1-8 WEEKS
20MG NOLVADEX A DAY                   1-10 WEEKS
CLOMIDS FOR PCT!*


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

do you believe this?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Uh yeah I'd say his liver would be shot. Looks more like a Test/Tren combo maybe some Mast too God knows he can afford it. Plus Asia Pharma didnt exist till 07 after Troy was made.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Uh yeah I'd say his liver would be shot. Looks more like a Test/Tren combo maybe some Mast too God knows he can afford it. *Plus Asia Pharma didnt exist till 07 after Troy was made.*


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2010)

That is a lot of anabolics for 8 kg of LBM.

I would believe testosterone was likely part of the cycle.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

btw, I just saw this posted over at Getbig.com forums and copied it here.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 5, 2010)

Who is using this for an advertisement?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Who is using this for an advertisement?


 3 geusses Dragon first 2 dont count. Go.
plus I bet brad would be pissed...theres really no reason he couldnt have achieved that naturaly its not that drastic a change


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Who is using this for an advertisement?



For Bodybuilders


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Yeah I checked out that site and theres another WP website under a different name there and they charge less WTF!


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah I checked out that site and theres another WP website under a different name there and they charge less WTF!



yeah weird, it looks identical too: http://www.toppharmacyshop.net


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Prince said:


> yeah weird, it looks identical too: TopPharmacyShop - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


 It is identical even the product desriptions carbon copy bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

Dear members, this site is my partner Shop that he most sale only to Europe Customers with no custom problems and also no resend!
he don't advertise on forums like i do.

with offer we have nobody can get better prices! and offer better prices we can offer.

so we have best prices! 

best-regards

wp


----------



## dave 236 (May 5, 2010)

He's not very big in that movie,just has low bf.Maybe it was p90x.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Uh yeah I'd say his liver would be shot. Looks more like a Test/Tren combo maybe some Mast too God knows he can afford it. Plus Asia Pharma didnt exist till 07 after Troy was made.


----------



## jmorrison (May 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear members, this site is my partner Shop that he most sale only to Europe Customers with no custom problems and also no resend!
> he don't advertise on forums like i do.
> 
> with offer we have nobody can get better prices! and offer better prices we can offer.
> ...



Perhaps you haven't seen the websites of a couple of our new sponsors.

Just sayin'


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear members, this site is my partner Shop that he most sale only to Europe Customers with no custom problems and also no resend!
> he don't advertise on forums like i do.



I guess you are talking about Forbs?  He served/serves many here in the US.


/V


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> he must of been scared to pin some real gears.


 
you suck enough dick like Brad does, you get all the test you need without pinnin


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you suck enough dick like Brad does, you get all the test you need without pinnin





Now what Will Smith did in the movie, _"I Am Legend"_ was very impressive.  He had a real lean figure in the lower single digit BF%.  And from what I gather, he did it all naturally...but who knows.

/V


----------



## jmorrison (May 5, 2010)

He was in good shape for I-Robot also.  I think he keeps himself really fit.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 5, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> He was in good shape for I-Robot also.  I think he keeps himself really fit.



Yep, and he was even bigger in _"Ali"_.  Not as well defined as in, _"I Am Legend"_, but he is surely bigger.  The man runs 5+ miles every day now.

/V


----------



## Built (May 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you suck enough dick like Brad does, you get all the test you need without pinnin


If that were true, women would be more jacked than men. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2010)

Built said:


> If that were true, women would be more jacked than men.
> 
> Just sayin'...


 
 . .maybe they're just not doing enough? 

and perhaps that's the secret behind the Muscle Bears?


----------



## MyronPyro (May 6, 2010)

Holy shit! I just checked out the prices at TopPharmacyShop - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription, and it insanely expensive? 87 USD for 100tbs dianabol?! I just ordered 100tbs for 30 USD.. Hmm...


----------



## Dusters (May 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> 3 geusses Dragon first 2 dont count. Go.
> plus I bet brad would be pissed...theres really no reason he couldnt have achieved that naturaly its not that drastic a change


 
Exactly my thoughts.  He could have easily achieved that look naturally.  Especially when you consider he could have the best trainers and nutritionists money can buy.

Now if I was going to call someone out on transforming their body by using anabolics, it would be...


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I heard Mickey rourke uses Tren.



he definitely used gear for The Wrestler.


----------



## Dusters (May 6, 2010)

Another obvious one...


----------



## Road Warrior (May 14, 2010)

Ya carrot top is definitly an obvious one!


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 14, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Another obvious one...


What the heck is going on with Carrot Top?


----------

